

Functional Programming Patterns - urlwolf
http://www.slideshare.net/ScottWlaschin/fp-patterns-ndc-london2014

======
desdiv
Previous HN discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8676373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8676373)

The slides are slightly different though ("Now shorter and funnier!" as the
author puts it).

------
joeheyming
I really like the content, but would like to see it extended to examples an
many languages where functions are first class objects and map/reduce are
readily available.

